# GMC dually vs cab and chassis



## 03Duramax (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys, im in the market for a GMC 1 ton dump flat bed, I got my eye on a 2006 GMC regular cab long box 3500 dually pick-up. I planned on buying the truck and pulling the box off and installing a flatbed dump on it, but I hear that the Axle width is narrower on a cab and chassis. I was thinking that this may cause a problem with mounting the dump unit?? Is there a frame difference in the dually vs. the cab and chassis?? Do you guys think this will work?


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Both the rear axle and the frame are usually narrower on C&C trucks vs. "dually pickups" In my experience 34" is a common frame width for C&C trucks, and around 37" on pickups. This can vary im sure but its what I have commonly seen. The wider rear axle shouldnt affect you much, just be know what the width is from outside-of-tire to outside-of-tire. Frame width will be your biggest issue with mounting the box. If you are planning on a used box, you will probably find that most have the main rails at the 34" width. This could certainly be modified to fit, requiring either a little fab skill or the money to have someone modifiy it for you. If you are going new, you should be able to get a box built to fit your frame width without too much trouble. If the truck is right for you, go for it especially if you have the time and skills to do the job then post up some pictures to show us all how you did.


----------



## 03Duramax (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the imput, I will deff. post pics if i get this truck and project completed!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I just ran into this with my 2008 Chevy. They told me that they could not legally put on a dump because it was 38" not the C&C 34". I said ******** and then they hung up on me. Sooo, it has to be custom.


----------



## 03Duramax (Oct 15, 2012)

I wonder if this same law applies in NY, I dont see why 4" would make that big of a differance?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Same thing I said.


----------



## 03Duramax (Oct 15, 2012)

Did you have have to do any serious fabrication, how far off are the mounts from a factory built dump?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Haven't done anything yet. Still trying to find someone who can do it.


----------



## 03Duramax (Oct 15, 2012)

I was talkin to my wwelding buddy tonight and he said the 4" difference wont be an issue at all, He said a little fabrication and ill be in business.


----------



## crazyhickboy03 (Sep 19, 2012)

be careful on some C&C, we had one and when we put a dump box on it didn't come over the top of the tires and when you would try and take a skid loader you will hit your tires before getting close enough to dump because if it being a wide axle.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't forget the C&C axle is usually further aft than a dually pickup. This is important to push some of the payload onto the front axle. It also improves towing.


----------

